# Root Canal



## JPS007 (Nov 3, 2013)

Bishop had pulpitis in one of his upper canines. It was not broken or even fractured just discolored. He had a root canal. What can I expect for bitework?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

How old was Bishop when it happened? Dogs enamel thickens for the first couple years so timing may play into it as far as strength goes. RC'd tooth is dead so it won't be as strong, hard to say for sure. What did the vet tell you?


----------



## JPS007 (Nov 3, 2013)

He was about 19 months. The dentist said that his tooth would be as strong as it was before the procedure.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Did the vet answer in regards to doing bite work? If not then I'd clarify that with them. We just went ahead and had ours crowned, but hers was fractured.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nigel said:


> How old was Bishop when it happened? Dogs enamel thickens for the first couple years so timing may play into it as far as strength goes. RC'd tooth is dead so it won't be as strong, hard to say for sure. What did the vet tell you?


My explanation is crappy, going off my memory from having RC/crown done last June. There is a difference in the enamel of one yr old pup and a 3 yr old dog, may have been the hardness/thickness can't recall and I can't find the article to explain it, my apologies! Anyways, probably won't make much difference as long as the vet is ok with it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The vet dentist told me after a root canal that the tooth would always be weaker and NOT to do tugging unless we did a titanium crown. That said, as long as the veterinary dentist knows what you are doing with the dog, they are the expert.


----------

